# Cruciate Ligament



## jaxmom (Mar 14, 2005)

My cat, Jax, has been diagnosed with a cruciate ligament injury. My vet said we can see a surgeon or it may heal on its own. Does anyone have any experience with this? This is all new to me. I do have a consultation appointment with a surgeon on Wed 3/23. I want to do whatever is best for Jax.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

ACL tears are painful for animals just as in humans. The hospital where my gf works sees many dogs with this problem. Not many cats tear their cruciate ligament. But, it can happen, just not as common as dogs.

It's best to see a specialist who has performed many repairs of this ligament. You want someone who knows what they are doing.
I'm really not sure how well the ligament would heal on it's own and would rather have it repaired anyway.

Your kitty will have a Robert Jones bandage applied after the surgery and should keep it on for approximatly 1 week.
After the bandage comes off, you should try and begin physical therapy by moving the cats leg slowly in a rotating motion. This will aide in the cats recovery.

I'm glad your seeing the specialist. I think it's the best option!
Good luck!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

:?: Do you know how it happened? Thanks.... :?:


----------



## jaxmom (Mar 14, 2005)

*cruciate ligament*

Our vet said it is like a sports injury. Jax twisted a certain way. We don't know how it happened - we just noticed he started limping. The limping became worse & when we picked him up or he moved wrong he would howl in pain. He never meows so we knew something was not right. He is just turning 2 this month.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmm....this is one of the things that worries me about playing with Da Bird. I wonder how long it is before they pull something. :?


----------



## kag (Aug 27, 2004)

My cat had surgery for this a little over 2 yrs ago. Her tear had her in terrible pain and crying. The vet thought it was from a jump. She was 14 at the time and not as limber as she used to be. The hardest part was after the surgery she had to be confined in a small space for like 2-3 months and her recovery was slow. She also needed help for ahwile moving around and getting into her litter box. Her leg has been doing great every since tho so as long as you can afford it and have the time to help with the recovery I would advise getting the surgery.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I have seen a few cruciates repaired in cats, though its a more common injury in larger dogs. It's literally caused by over-exertion, and the reason it is most common in larger dogs is because they have a **** of a lot of weight on their knees. The cruciate ligament is a crossed pair of ligaments holding the stifle in place and allowing movement. Diagnosis of a ruptured cruciate ligament is from palpation by an expert, and xray. Sometimes my boss (an orthopaedic specialist) will recommend surgery for cats and small dogs, other times he'll just recommend rest. Its not as vitally important that the ligament is repaired in smaller animals, but it does mean shorter recovery time and less hassle if it's repaired surgically. Cats that get it done at my place usually stay in for one night for cage rest and pain relief, then go home for strict rest the next day. We don't dress them.

Ems


----------



## jaxmom (Mar 14, 2005)

*cruciate ligament*

Is there anything I should ask the surgeon when we go Wed? My husband and I both work so if he does have the surgery he will be home alone during the day - is that a problem? Has anyone ever seen these heal on their own?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

No, him being home alone won't be a problem if he is somewhat confined. Any animal that has had joint surgery should not be allowed to jump for a few weeks after surgery, so ideally you might want to invest in a large dog crate to put him in when nobody is home, big enough to fit in a comfy bed, food and water bowls and litter tray. This will probably be the safest and easiest option, and a crate is definitely an investment if you have cats!

Ems


----------

